# Brrrrrrrrr- Mooooooo!



## Stick Dummy (Feb 17, 2003)

Snow Call!


  I just got done with round #1 on the driveway, snow up to the windows on my car say 30+ inches.  'Course, the durned plow keeps coming by and, yeppers you guessed it, "refilling" the entry way to the driveway............:rofl:

Be asore muscle kinda night methinks


 Seig, TessMania, Chronuss, Fuzzy  How y'all doing in your respective areas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2003)

Even though you didn't ask I'll tell you anyway. I spent 25 minutes this morning just trying to get my car shoveled out since Heather didn't have to work today. Then a 20 minute drive took 45 minutes. I fell in a pile of snow I've been building so far this winter. :soapbox: My drift is over 5' tall I just got a little too close when trying to throw the snow over the pile.  Anyway it's a littler warmer today (22 right now)but it's still snowing like a *****.   I hate this weather!!!!!!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 17, 2003)

Just thought I would checkin from Pitt.  We have a lot of snow here!

It is kind of nice though.  It slows things down here in the city.  Just a day of relaxing and watching some good Kenpo videos 

Hope everyone is safe and warm.  Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Feb 17, 2003)

well the weather here in tn is average lots of rain and cold... lots of flooding right now lol... ill trade ya for the snow


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey Guys!

  Just got done with round #2, moving cars, re-shoveling entry way, AGAIN!!    Whew, starting to feel it in the lower back.

  It sure looks beautiful, but the drive to work will be a ordeal tomorrow...............


Be safe!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2003)

Round 1 was yesterday.. alot easier to deal with being light and fluffy.. I still think a blow torch woulda made the job alot easier.. and me without  a pair of boots to my name..sneakers get wet and cold fast.. we were all out for a few hours yesterday.. with 5 vehicles in the driveway.. figured we would knock down some of the damage and make it easier on Round 2.. which Seig just came in from.. he's been out there with a very unruly snowblower that runs for approximately 1 foot.. then dies.. restart the beast.. another foot done.. oh it is not good for someone without patience.. and he just had it in for service last fall.. just for days like today~!! I came in when my 2nd pair of sneakers were sloshing around my feet.. made a huge pot of homemade soup ready for the guys when they came in..  their hunting overalls were literally frozen zipper wise.. but they are in and the vehicles have been jockeyed around according to use.. He's got The 3/4 Ton Pickup ready and waiting for him to head to work tonight.. I suggested a nap.. but got a reply.. *If I need a nap.. I'll take one"* Fine.. I said.. *G*  Men~!!!

Keep warm all.. Jason.. I sure commiserate with ya.. You can get lost in those snowpiles~!!! 

Pete.. I know I don't have to say it.. But Drive careful tomorrow.. we cancelled class tonight.. much to Seig's chagrin.. ~!! 

Josh.. Keep things going up north for us.. Be safe and keep warm ~!!

Tess.. MOooooooooooooo.. warm


----------



## Kirk (Feb 17, 2003)

As I type this, my next door neighbor is mowing his lawn!  

Sorry .. nothin' but love for y'all! 

I'm with Tess though .... why don't they just hand out flame 
throwers?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 17, 2003)

That's nothing. Remember in Buffalo we got 7 feet of snow in two days last year.


----------



## rachel (Feb 17, 2003)

we have at least a foot or so of snow out there and more coming. just got back from a 4 mile walk. a lot more strenuous walking on streets that are barely plowed.


----------



## meni (Feb 17, 2003)

6 hr  25 min

that the timeit took me to move one car form the side of the street to the drive way 

but it worth it , it so beautaful maybe i can go out side and do form 3 carate a new kind of angles? )


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2003)

woohooo.. 34" last measurement..~!

Seig's beat.. and has to work tonight..  Sure hope the main roads are in some semblance of order~!
Be safe all~


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 17, 2003)

I told you about my 5' plus snow pile. When I came home tonight my kids built a tunnel through the stupid thing. Then of course they being goofy put the snow back in the drive.


----------



## GaryM (Feb 17, 2003)

Will you guys PLEASE QUIT STEALING OUR SNOW! We are in a big time drought here. We've had only about 3 storms so far this year that left snow on the ground and that melted within two days each time. Our snowpac is 32'' below absolut critical minimum. Our reservoirs were 30% below normal before the start of winter. Most of this winter has been shirtsleeve weather. We're going to be takeing dirt baths this summer.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GaryM _
> *Will you guys PLEASE QUIT STEALING OUR SNOW! We are in a big time drought here.
> *



Earlier, while in the jacuzzi, it was a bit nippy out....... say 60 some degrees.... burrrrrrr

:asian:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh S&*T,  The cars covered with white stuff again this morning................


Ofta work, and see the happy frozen face of Mr Seig. :rofl: :rofl: 


GD-7 Jacuzzi?, 60 degrees?? Man some people have all the luck.


for the rest of us poor folks, naturally a new variation:

Snowshoe to the Groin!!!!!

:erg:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Feb 18, 2003)

This is kinda like telling Africans to move where the food is LOL.    You guys should really think about about a change in Latitude.   I'll pay some of the  highest taxes in the country for a state and put up with alot of the BS that goes on here in California just for the oppurtunity of having  this great weather.      The last time I shoveled snow was in Rantoul IL., Dec 14th, 1981, but I did it for work, not to get to work LOL.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *This is kinda like telling Africans to move where the food is LOL.    You guys should really think about about a change in Latitude.   I'll pay some of the  highest taxes in the country for a state and put up with alot of the BS that goes on here in California just for the oppurtunity of having  this great weather.      The last time I shoveled snow was in Rantoul IL., Dec 14th, 1981, but I did it for work, not to get to work LOL.
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh but yanno.. there's no place like home.. I'll keep to the nearly non-existant crime.. the low taxes.. the fresh air .. and my 4 seasons.. no matter how much we who live in the wintry wonderland complain.. I think 99% of us are content


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 18, 2003)

I wish we had MORE snow here!  Sure we have had a few snowfalls, but usually a couple of inches and it never lasts for more than a day or two.  I want 3 feet!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I want 3 feet!!!
> *



Wish........ Granted!

:lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *I wish we had MORE snow here!  Sure we have had a few snowfalls, but usually a couple of inches and it never lasts for more than a day or two.  I want 3 feet!!!   *



*shipping all our snow to you~!! Enjoy~! *G*


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 18, 2003)

Bring it on!!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 18, 2003)

> Earlier, while in the jacuzzi, it was a bit nippy out....... say 60 some degrees.... burrrrrrr





Yeah dude. It's a pretty chilly 73 out in Queen Creek right now. Time to bundle up I reckon. 



How bout that rain, eh? 2 days of pure rain.

I shoveled 15" out the driveway! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 18, 2003)

We have rain today, but not much.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 18, 2003)

> I wish we had MORE snow here! Sure we have had a few snowfalls, but usually a couple of inches and it never lasts for more than a day or two. I want 3 feet!!!



Bite your little forked tongue Kansan!
We need NO more snow, hate the white stuff!
hate hate hate hate.......

Did I mention that I hate snow?
I do..
I hate it!
:soapbox: 

Your Brother (Parka and all)
John

PS: For those who don't know, Jeff and I are friends...
this gives me liscense to tease.
Unfortunately it gives him liscense too!


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm tired, sick, and fed up. :wah: 

Yesterday I departed for work at 6am, and the storm barely began. By 2pm, I heard the evening nurse was in a car wreck, and I could leave when a replacement showed. By that time I realized driving 30 miles home, to return the next am, after shoveling with bronchitis, was going to be unfun. I arranged to shack up with a local colleague- and called my hubby to feed the cat for the night.

My replacement got in by 5pm, not too bad, and I went home with Nicole, the local nurse. Her husband has a snowblower, so we were in luck. (Also a hot wood stove- and lots of cold beer).

5am this morning we're clearing the foot of snow that fell after the foot we'd cleared last night. (27" here). I went to work in the same clothes   which amused the patients (hey at least they were laundered).

I left work this afternoon sick, but fairly unscathed by events. On the way home, a huge chunk of either ice or concrete fell from a highway overpass onto my car roof, huge dent in the roof and a shattered winshield! Scared the bejeezus out of me. Thankfully it hit the roof- if it was 6" or one second earlier I'd be dead. 

So now the car's out of commission. The first appointment for an estimate of damage is thursday. (Lots of business it seems).

It's always something. On the plus side- I'm forced to stay in tomorrow and rest & heal.

So here's hoping everyone here is safe & sheltered.  :cheers:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

IT'S F@#$ING SNOWING AGAIN!!! 

(Head explodes)


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 18, 2003)

Geezy-Peezy,

Idiots on the road (I know, so whats new huh)

  I had to listen to Seig talk like Crint Easwood this AM (not a good thing), Answered moronic questions over the phone for two hours straight, and then down to camp happy to play in the snow,
all before noon.


Hacking, Gagging, and can barely swallow divine nectar (coffee).


It's "Typhoid Bubbe", I KNOW IT!! :erg:


Lacing up Boots (with Ice Pitons attached) for a kick to the groin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> *Geezy-Peezy,
> 
> Idiots on the road (I know, so whats new huh)
> ...



well I just woke up the Seig and fed him.. he's still comatose... asked him how he felt.. He mumbled .. I don't know yet.. 
so it's Typhoid Bubbe eh.. Ruhoh.. Not Good Pete..  Hope ya have other than waffles in your  Linen closet... ~!!!


Feel better you~!!

ME


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 18, 2003)

Tess,

  Ask Seig what I put on the work pager, for that second shift queerbait with "Digestive problems". :erg:


Linen Closet??? 

Oh My Gawd, Its been assimilated too!!!

Aggggggggggggggghhhhhhh..................



Heh-heh!!!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 18, 2003)

I showed Tess your post and explained it.  She's busy building Rome, I told her it would take more than a day.......


----------



## Stick Dummy (Feb 18, 2003)

Dude,

Hope your feeling better, Tess can work on Rome

We'll "fill the gaps" as we find them - Keith Free / heh--heh!,  heh-heh!

"My names is #2" 

"What is it you do?  #2..............."


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 18, 2003)

I went swimming today.


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Bite your little forked tongue Kansan!
> We need NO more snow, hate the white stuff!
> hate hate hate hate.......
> ...



That is OK.  When it snows I will come pick you up in my 4X4 and tote you around!


----------



## meni (Feb 19, 2003)

4th  day 

i did i did it, i move my car to the main road so i can drive (maybe)

but my street after the forth day is still not plowed 

m


----------



## Kenpomachine (Feb 20, 2003)

Pfff, at least you have a good reason to be fed up with snow. But I was stuck yesterday in a traffic jam caused by..... drumroll here.... 2cm of snow.  Yes, you've read it right, less than an inch of snow. 

And some ******* with a truck or something slide in the road and got stuck in the middle of it, so they close the road.   

Waking up so early for nothing


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2003)

after recovering from last saturday night  I shoveled my car out on monday, boy was that a task.  I was snowed in for three days with a buncha college guys and their girlfriends playing video games, eating junk food, and many, many alcoholic beverages.  damn snow.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 24, 2003)

Well this morning I dug out again . I had to make 3 stops in to work this morning just to beat the ice off of the wipers so I could see .  Anyway during 1 of my stops (the 2nd) I slipped on some black ice at the dr. office I stopped at. I ended up ripping the s*** out of my hand blood oozing everywhere :soapbox: . Still needed to drive the other 13 miles to work in this crap. Anyhow now the sun is out and waiting for the next barrage of snow to come through. It should actually be thursday or friday.   I hate winter!!!!:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

This was shot outside Seigs house ........ hmmmmmm or was it Farnsworth's???????

:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *This was shot outside Seigs house ........ hmmmmmm or was it Farnsworth's???????
> 
> :rofl: *




Is that Shinobi trying to hide out?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Is that Shinobi trying to hide out?   *



Someone actually caught a glimpse of Shinobi??? This is a rare one. :rofl: :rofl:  You know how hard it is to find those ninjas anyway.


----------



## Seig (Feb 24, 2003)

I tried to warn him that those outhouse seats got cold.......


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 24, 2003)

Well Kansas finally got its snow! Wichita had like it's 9th highest snowfall in its history! I think the news said 10" or something Im not entirely sure


----------



## tunetigress (Feb 25, 2003)

Well here on the lovely left cost of Canada it's sunny and the flowers are blooming.  We did not get a single flake of snow here on the Island this winter, although the temperature did make it below freezing a few times.  When the Olympic Bid Committee shows up in Vancouver this week to inspect the city for the 2010 Winter Olympics and sees all the spring flowers rather than snow, it will be rather hard to convince them to hold the Winter Games here.  They'll probly think they flew too far and landed in Hawaii!

We would have been happy if you Americans would have shared the snow around a bit!  Now we will end up with a summer water shortage due to low mountain snow pack!   

Someone must really have pist off 'Old Man Winter' this year, cuz he's sure playing mean jokes on us all!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 25, 2003)

We actually got freezing rain here.  All highways have been shut
down, and the city is practically at a stand still.  I had to take 2
hours to get into work, because God forbid, some criminal might
have to wait an extra hour or two before getting released.:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 25, 2003)

Saturday near Raleigh, NC... and the powers that be are calling for snow tomorrow and Thursday.. So I'm sure praying we don't get hammered again.. as all my family members are driving into the wedding from NY, Pa and WV~!!


----------

